# Fleetwood Mac



## BryanJ62 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Two of the four members are 70 years old. The other two, Stevie and Lindsey, will be there in a few short years. This is wrong on every level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 10, 2015)

What are you complaining about? Two of the Beatles are dead :nightmare:


----------



## dale (Jan 10, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> What are you complaining about? Two of the Beatles are dead :nightmare:



and then we have jagger and richards, who appear as if they HAVE been dead for quite some time, but yet still walk.


----------



## SwitchBack (Jan 10, 2015)

So? Most of the *real* singers are above the age of 30 nowadays. Even more are retired or dead. 

Personally modern singers - 95.9% of them sound as if they're skinning a cat they've got such terrible voices. Looks don't mean anything when people would rather cover their ears.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello Bryan

Imagine how much greater they could have been if they hadn't been trying to destroy each other.

@Dale: so what are we supposed to do when we reach seventy, kill ourselves?

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## dale (Jan 10, 2015)

Riis Marshall said:


> @Dale: so what are we supposed to do when we reach seventy, kill ourselves?
> 
> Riis



 lol. that was hardly my point. those men have spent millions of dollars chemically embalming themselves before death. more power to them. i figure once i write my 1st best-seller? i'll be able to afford enough booze and heroin to do the same.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 10, 2015)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Bryan
> 
> Imagine how much greater they could have been if they hadn't been trying to destroy each other.
> 
> ...



It was because they were destroying each other that _*Rumours*_ came about - That's some argument, in both meanings of the word!


----------



## BryanJ62 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Rumours was the perfect diary album. To this day it still holds up. *


----------



## Schrody (Jan 10, 2015)

Can't get this song out of my head the whole day, but I love '80's music  

[video=youtube;Qf63D4EQtV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf63D4EQtV8[/video]


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 10, 2015)

"Landslide" is one of the best songs _ever_. Stunning lyrics.

Living legends have to become just legends, at some point. Take joy in it. Their music will stand the test of time.


----------



## dale (Jan 10, 2015)

i think "gold dust woman" is my personal fav by them.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 10, 2015)

The original Fleetwood Mac recorded the original Black Magic Woman (later made famous by Santana). Great tune


----------



## BryanJ62 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Rhiannon was a great song.*

- - - Updated - - -

[video=youtube;IT1q7L4QA0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT1q7L4QA0A[/video]


----------



## escorial (Jan 10, 2015)

got  tickets for them this year


----------



## BryanJ62 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Let us know how it went. A friend of mine saw them in Seattle.*


----------



## TKent (Jan 11, 2015)

Sweet! I saw them in Atlanta in the late 70s. Me and my girlfriend both told our parents we were spending the night at the other's house and we camped out all night for tickets. I think camping out was as fun as the concert. 



escorial said:


> got  tickets for them this year


----------



## TKent (Jan 11, 2015)

I love the Dixie Chicks version as well.



Bruno Spatola said:


> "Landslide" is one of the best songs _ever_. Stunning lyrics.
> 
> Living legends have to become just legends, at some point. Take joy in it. Their music will stand the test of time.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jan 11, 2015)

I even love the Smashing Pumpkins version. Songs that good just cannot sound bad


----------



## dither (Jan 11, 2015)

BryanJ62 said:


> *Two of the four members are 70 years old. The other two, Stevie and Lindsey, will be there in a few short years. This is wrong on every level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



You're obviously not 70.
Hope you get there.
Meanwhile,It rocks man, don't knock it.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 11, 2015)

My favorite Fleetwood Mac song from Rumours is "Songbird."  (Peter Green Fleetwood Mac is a whole other animal).  

I like the simplicity of "Songbird" and how hauntingly beautiful it is.   I want to walk down the aisle with a piano-only version playing.  Yes, I know that song was almost exclusively Christine McVie.


----------



## TKent (Jan 11, 2015)

I adore that song. Had not thought of it is ages. Going to youtube it now.



amsawtell said:


> My favorite Fleetwood Mac song from Rumours is "Songbird."  (Peter Green Fleetwood Mac is a whole other animal).
> 
> I like the simplicity of "Songbird" and how hauntingly beautiful it is.   I want to walk down the aisle with a piano-only version playing.  Yes, I know that song was almost exclusively Christine McVie.


----------



## TKent (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh God, just listened to it. Tears in my eyes. That song is so freaking good. 



amsawtell said:


> My favorite Fleetwood Mac song from Rumours is "Songbird."  (Peter Green Fleetwood Mac is a whole other animal).
> 
> I like the simplicity of "Songbird" and how hauntingly beautiful it is.   I want to walk down the aisle with a piano-only version playing.  Yes, I know that song was almost exclusively Christine McVie.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you see the Stevie Nicks referenced character in _American Horror_?


----------



## BryanJ62 (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Did you see the Stevie Nix referenced character in _American Horror_?



*Funny you should mention that. That's how this thread started. I'm a big fan of the show and it got me thinking and listening to their songs again. Funny how that works.*


----------



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2015)

> *big fan of the show*


My son watches and I looked at the screen one time and went "Ha! Stevie Nicks!" And he was like "Who?"


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 11, 2015)

Kevin said:


> My son watches and I looked at the screen one time and went "Ha! Stevie Nix!" And he was like "Who?"



I wondered if many people who watched the show would know who Stevie Nicks is. Love the band. 1970s Stevie Nicks is my perfect woman, haha! I really wanted to see them on their upcoming tour. unfortunately,  I just can't afford the prices that have been set.


----------



## dither (Jan 11, 2015)

Burroughs said:


> I just can't afford the prices that have been set.



Burroughs,

I always wanted to see Queen live.
Never in a million years would i ever have of course, and i regret that so much.


----------

